# Better Check The Lost And Found



## racing_kitty (Aug 31, 2015)

I wonder if some wayward officer somewhere is sitting back, trying to figure out how to put his enlisted guys on lockdown until this little nugget is found.  Hands across the woodline, y'all!



> The Army told Ars on Sunday it was still looking for a 100-pound dummy missile that fell from an Apache helicopter flying early Friday. The vehicle was traveling from Fort Drum in northern New York to an air show at the Stewart International Airport in New Windsor.
> 
> The military said the M36 Captive Flight Training Missile is non-explosive and non-motorized. It's designed to simulate the weight of a real missile for training purposes, specifically mimicking the Hellfire guided missile that the Apache uses in combat.. The Army said the 64-inch-long black missile was attached to a 10th Combat Aviation Brigade Apache helicopter heading to the New York Air Show, and it was last seen painted with the words "U.S. Army."


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 31, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> I wonder if some wayward officer somewhere is sitting back, trying to figure out how to put his enlisted guys on lockdown until this little nugget is found.  Hands across the woodline, y'all!



Wonder if the flight path took the Apache over the Clinton's house in Upstate?


----------



## The Hate Ape (Sep 1, 2015)

No but the CONOP is probably on the fridge held by a magnet or something.


----------

